# Class Action Lawsuit For 2018-2020 VW Tiguan Cars With Transmissions Problems



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like a few us us may be finally having the transmission hesitancy/issues addressed once and for all. Keep an eye out in the mail to be notified. There is a website for the class action coming soon.

"Current or former owners or lessees of any model year 2019 Volkswagen Jetta or 2018-2020 Volkswagen Tiguan vehicles equipped with an Aisin AWF8F35 8-speed automatic transmission need to pay attention to their rights."

Link:

Class Action Lawsuit Settled


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Curious if you know why the lawsuit doesn't include 21's and 22's?
I didn't realize there was a difference in transmissions between 20's and 21's.

Anyone know what the differences are between the Aisin AWF8 and the Aisin AQ8 (as this is what OBD11 tells me my 21 has)?

Again, just trying to learn....

Bob.


----------



## InfamousVector (12 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing 19TIG!

Also another post regarding this settlement which pertains to both the Jetta and Tiguan. Jetta and Tiguan Transmission Problem Settlement Announced.

Key findings:

Due to defects in the torque converter, 2019 Jetta and 2018-2020 Tiguan owners may experience transmission failure.
VW calibrated the Aisin AWF8F35 8-speed automatic transmission’s software to engage higher gears at insufficient speeds and insufficient revolutions per minute.
Notice of this class action settlement will be sent out to consumers Spring 2022.
No settlement website has been published edit.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

After doing a quick search...









AWF8F35 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It appears that it has been in use since 2013 and is still being used today...

Bob.


----------



## InfamousVector (12 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> After doing a quick search...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears to be an issue with the programming stressing the torque converter.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

19TIG said:


> Looks like a few us us may be finally having the transmission hesitancy/issues addressed once and for all. Keep an eye out in the mail to be notified. There is a website for the class action coming soon.
> 
> "Current or former owners or lessees of any model year 2019 Volkswagen Jetta or 2018-2020 Volkswagen Tiguan vehicles equipped with an Aisin AWF8F35 8-speed automatic transmission need to pay attention to their rights."
> 
> ...


Not sure how this addresses your transmission hesitancy issues. The GB24 recall was supposed to do that. 

Looks like $900,000 to the lawyers and $5,000 each to the three who started the class action. 2018-2020 Tig owners get a 12 mo / 12K mile warranty for transmission "hesitation or jerking" starting from the date the settlement is approved and provided the GB24 recall was done. There is potential for reimbursement for out of pocket expenses for anyone who might have paid for transmission repair prior to the settlement. That's it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can I ask where you got your info? (@IbsFt)
The date of the publishing of the article linked by @InfamousVector is TODAY'S date.

Bob.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

https://www.classaction.org/media/parrish-v-volkswagen-group-of-america-motion-for-preliminary-settlement-approval.pdf


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow.
All I can say....

Oh, and thanks!

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

IbsFt said:


> Not sure how this addresses your transmission hesitancy issues. The GB24 recall was supposed to do that.


No, the 24GB recall was to address "emissions".


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

"Volkswagen is providing an Engine and Transmission Control Module (ECM/TCM) software
update to address elevated tailpipe emissions that were found during vehicle testing. *This
software will also improve drivability and provide other diagnostic improvements.*"

From here: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10180053-0001.pdf


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Fair point.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Kinda hard to read to the legalscoops site with all the marketing/spam inferences wording, but is someone saying that before the 24GB update, the transmission was being damaged? Post 24GB update, no further damage, but VW will provide extra warranty in case the previous damage creates a later problem? Errr, It's more complex than that.

The above mentioned PDF goes into the details. There are several actions.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

So, I am assuming that at this point, it is a mute point?
Lawyers +1 Mil$, plantiffs +$15K?
Another VW win?

I haven't had any "issues" with my 8-speed Aisin tranny, but there are times when it really shifts "weird".

Please tell me I'm wrong....

Bob.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> So, I am assuming that at this point, it is a mute point?
> Lawyers +1 Mil$, plantiffs +$15K?
> Another VW win?
> 
> ...


you are not wrong. 
8sp Aisin definitely shifts funny at the times. 
I can attest that 
1. it should shift at higher rpms between 1-2 as 1st gear is kind of "short" 
2. 3d gear driving with fully "unlocked" TQ feels like variator, that's what is going to kill it in city driving...
3. It bangs on downshift from traffic speed to full stop, not all the time but sometimes
4. Mine does not, but some of the TQ make funny noises. 
5. Eco mode is no use at all, especially if not tuned, trying to go out of city in to highway. + bangs on downshifts and jerk on upshift when TQ gets locked to quickly between 1-2, 2-3 basically engine rpms and crankshaft assy inertia are transforming in to forward movement with that. 
I definitely can drive faster, safer and easier for my feelings with manual....
The way how it jumps gears just too fast for our engine as well)
whining off...
I want that DQ500 DSG PLEEEEAAASSSEE


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I can attest to one gear hitting hard downshifting on my 2019. It's intermittent. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've not had these issues to my knowledge, but I do have a later 2020 build.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Do any of the tunes address the issue or are they purely engine tunes? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## trickymonk (Jun 4, 2015)

dareblue said:


> Do any of the tunes address the issue or are they purely engine tunes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I have a 2018 SEL R-line FWD with a Stage 1 APR tune and it does not address the transmission issues. Mine shifts weird at times, especially when down shifting (it doesn't pick the right gear and I lose power when trying to accelerate again). It also will "bang" into reverse if you have been in drive, then stop and shift to reverse. You have to baby it and give it an extra second or two, or even stop in neutral before going to reverse to make sure it is smooth. I had a 2013 Passat with the VR6/DSG before this and it was a great driving engine/trans combo.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Did you get 24GB applied and then go back to APR firmware so that you could get the TCM update at least?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

IbsFt said:


> Not sure how this addresses your transmission hesitancy issues. The GB24 recall was supposed to do that.
> 
> Looks like $900,000 to the lawyers and $5,000 each to the three who started the class action. 2018-2020 Tig owners get a 12 mo / 12K mile warranty for transmission "hesitation or jerking" starting from the date the settlement is approved and provided the GB24 recall was done. There is potential for reimbursement for out of pocket expenses for anyone who might have paid for transmission repair prior to the settlement. That's it.


The lawyers always get paid first. Why do you think there are so many "class action" suits filed? Mostly BS for the owners...


----------



## trickymonk (Jun 4, 2015)

jonese said:


> Did you get 24GB applied and then go back to APR firmware so that you could get the TCM update at least?


I actually have no idea (so I suspect not). I bought my Tig used last March/April and had the tune loaded less than a month later. I think I found out about the 24GB sometime after that reading on this forum. I assume the 24GB is a prerequisite for the TCM update?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

24GB will bring the ECM and TCM to newer firmware version for your year. Maybe people have commented "This is how the car should have been since the beginging". The glowing reviews were from old Tiguan's, the newer ones (at the time 2020) didn't feel any different (like mine). There's a very long thread on here specific to 24GB update.

That said, there's some risk here. If you take your APR tuned Tiguan to VW to have 24GB done, you risk flagging your car TD1 and potentially have warranty issues on the drivetrain portion. But, when they do 24GB, you'll have the newer ECM/TCM firmware. You then you can get APR to reflash the ECU again.

Perhaps others that are in the same situation (tuned but wanting 24GB update) can chime in.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought my Tiguan used and like others I got a tune shortly after getting the vehicle. We had some warranty work done in the sunroof and while in the shop VW decided to do the 24GB update without even informing us. No idea if we were flagged TD1 and to be honest don’t care. The dealership did not mention anything. When we got the vehicle back we had the tune flashed again. The car did drive better with the 24GB done and when the tune was put back it was a great driving vehicle. Have not noticed what other have been discussing. No abnormal shifts and in drive it shifts well unless I do something myself with the accelerator. In sport mode it is even more predictable. Holds it longer and as expected.

In regards to TD1 flag and warranty. I know if I change something in the car while I still have warranty, that if something related to the modification causes an issue I am on the hook. I am good with that. I have tuned every car that I have owned over the last 20 years and have had warranty work done on almost every car with zero issues.Most cars have been lowered, tunes, intakes and other mods. No work ever needed for these items and warranty/recalls always done with zero issues.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

azgman said:


> The lawyers always get paid first. Why do you think there are so many "class action" suits filed? Mostly BS for the owners...


You're preaching to the choir. They call it the JustUs system for a reason.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

trickymonk said:


> I have a 2018 SEL R-line FWD with a Stage 1 APR tune and it does not address the transmission issues. Mine shifts weird at times, especially when down shifting (it doesn't pick the right gear and I lose power when trying to accelerate again). It also will "bang" into reverse if you have been in drive, then stop and shift to reverse. You have to baby it and give it an extra second or two, or even stop in neutral before going to reverse to make sure it is smooth. I had a 2013 Passat with the VR6/DSG before this and it was a great driving engine/trans combo.


I have a 2019 SE 4motion and no tune (yet) and my transmission acts exactly the same way. Did you by chance research APR vs Unitronic?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

May explain my hard shifting on my 2020 SEL. Dealer said they could find nothing. I almost rear ended a car in-front of me when the light changed - it jumped forward. Several hard shifts today. Going to have to go back to the dealer. Car has less than 25K on it.


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

I notice that my 19 Tiguan feels like a CVT sometimes, almost like there is slipping or floating of revs in 3rd and 4th harder accel. Is that part of this issue? It also pulls like a mofo at a red light, to the point I usually shift into N. When I got the emissions flash done, the car felt amazing but has seemed to relearn old habits to the point that after putting into S mode it feels like D again after a bit. Really wish I had shift paddles to call up a lower gear or two quickly.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Did you get the 24GB update done?


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

jonese said:


> Did you get the 24GB update done?


Yes


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

I got th 24GB update, saw small improvement. Did Stage 1 91, with UniTune and did improve overall driving, quite happy with it. But, still you have that gear shifting not being smooth at times and odd sometimes.


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Reading the settlement details, the extension of the 12 month 12,000 miles on transmission applies if 24GB update completed prior to expiration of standard warranty. Not sure how they would enforce this if you never had the update done since its not a recall but just a service campaign. I had my 20 done just to get the record that it was complete. It didn't change my TCM software version has always been 3699 and the ECM went from 0004 to 0005. I would characterize the shift points as less than ideal but not to the point of some of the other owners here who I suspect may have a lower version of the TCM software making the operation even worse. The two things that made the car more bearable to drive in the city were to install a pedal tuner and a solid metal transmission mount insert. Honestly I think the insert made most of the difference since I can set the pedal tuner back to stock and it is still much smoother.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

az_1 said:


> Reading the settlement details, the extension of the 12 month 12,000 miles on transmission applies if 24GB update completed prior to expiration of standard warranty. Not sure how they would enforce this if you never had the update done since its not a recall but just a service campaign. I had my 20 done just to get the record that it was complete. It didn't change my TCM software version has always been 3699 and the ECM went from 0004 to 0005. I would characterize the shift points as less than ideal but not to the point of some of the other owners here who I suspect may have a lower version of the TCM software making the operation even worse. The two things that made the car more bearable to drive in the city were to install a pedal tuner and a solid metal transmission mount insert. Honestly I think the insert made most of the difference since I can set the pedal tuner back to stock and it is still much smoother.


What pedal tuner did you go with? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

My Tiguan exhibits some of these behaviors. It’s an 18 4mo purchased cpo with 9k. There are 3 service records prior to the purchase but the dealer didn’t share details of the services when uploaded to Carfax. As well as cabin filter, air filter, haldex, wipers and oil change by dealer prior to listing as a CPO (have printed record for that).

Now at 16k, looking towards an oil change service shortly. When I search the vin on the VW website under service campaigns it says none apply to my vehicle. I’m going to assume it was done on one of the services prior to my ownership 24GB came out in 2020 but idk. My GLI didn’t have a service campaign done and came up with nothing on the website. But sure enough, when I went in for service they did the ecm update that car had.


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

dareblue said:


> What pedal tuner did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


This one: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-burger-motorsports-parts/bms-pedal-tuner/bpt-va1~bum/


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ja87sm said:


> My Tiguan exhibits some of these behaviors. It’s an 18 4mo purchased cpo with 9k. There are 3 service records prior to the purchase but the dealer didn’t share details of the services when uploaded to Carfax. As well as cabin filter, air filter, haldex, wipers and oil change by dealer prior to listing as a CPO (have printed record for that).
> 
> Now at 16k, looking towards an oil change service shortly. When I search the vin on the VW website under service campaigns it says none apply to my vehicle. I’m going to assume it was done on one of the services prior to my ownership 24GB came out in 2020 but idk. My GLI didn’t have a service campaign done and came up with nothing on the website. But sure enough, when I went in for service they did the ecm update that car had.


The dealer is supposed to put a campaign sticker next to the catalyst identifier under the hood. When I took mine in they did not, but I scanned the ECM and TCM and see that the ECM version changed. Your model year would definitely get the TCM updated and most likely the ECM.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

After the post I read the tech part of the campaign and saw that. Was going to look today


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have a decal on inside my engine bay that states the 24GB has been performed.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

No sticker, nothing in the carfax. Reached out my service advisor with the vin to see what he says (he hasn’t seen the Tiguan yet).


----------



## mk1jag (Jun 1, 2021)

not really a reply but will using sport mode prevent this? I always use ECO


----------



## eaharbor93 (10 mo ago)

Been a lurker for a long time, but this post made me create an account to participate- hi everyone 

Took a chance on the Tiguan and I love the damn thing. Been an absolute tank through snow and ice and gets great mpg on trips, not to mention it still delivers that satisfying German-ness that we all love.

Anyways- a glaring annoyance I’ve had is the way the transmission behaves. Very jerky in city driving with lurching behavior upon coasting and lagging/almost cvt like behavior when often starting. Additionally when coasting the trans emits this really annoying whining sound that just doesn’t seem right. The dealer has always come back saying this is normal.There’s a lot of Tigs in the Seattle area and I never seem to hear the same whining sound out of slightly newer models when they coast by.

it’s really affirming to see this being talked about online. I 100% feel like my Tig is affected by incorrect programming for the torq converter based on its behavior. Even though when running a VIN check on VWs recall/campaign site it says nothing applies.

I have an appointment coming up on April 1st to do the 40k service. From what I’m seeing here- I should bring up the 24GB update to my advisor, correct? Maybe even reference the lawsuit for context? Since it’s an 18 this is also carrying the longer VW warranty so I’m really hoping to get this rectified to prevent further trans stress etc.

just curious what any one else’s thoughts are


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This class action lawsuit has already been settled (read post #8 in this thread.
The lawyers got nearly a million and the three "complaintee's" got $5K each.

Another win for the JUST US system....

Bob.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

where is my $5000. I never receive letter.


----------



## eaharbor93 (10 mo ago)

From what I read online- there should be a letter going out to affected owners no later than May of this year. There will be an extension of warranty for the specific parts etc. as well as a type of TSB


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

eaharbor93 said:


> From what I read online- there should be a letter going out to affected owners no later than May of this year. There will be an extension of warranty for the specific parts etc. as well as a type of TSB


not good enough. I want my 5000. lol


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

got the letter, did not see the 5000 check.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

and on the similar note, can someone point me at the proper address update procedure for the corporate vw as I'm not a first owner?
My story here
I'm in Canada
2018 Tiguan SEL-P almost everything you could wish for in the package) and a lot more activated as a result.
We bought our car certified pre-owned with 35k km, in dec 2020, all updates were done including gb24, and then I flashed it with APR ST1 87 + motorsport034 2 pieces metal insert in dogbone.
I came from 2007 Passat Wagon
2.0T with Aisin 09G combination.
Conclusion.
Tiguan drives decent, and peppier due to the shorter gears ratio, e.g. more gears, more gears shifting, but staying in that sweet powerband.
Budack cycle is garbage.
engine mounts and transmission mount are garbage too.

Explanation
Gearbox ( Aisin 09P) is decent, but 1-2-3 gearing is stupid for daily driver and tries to be "softened" by electronics and new philosophy of the "fully lockable" torque converter.
means jump between 1-2-3 is not even. 1-2 ratio difference could be bigger.
2-3 ratio difference could be smaller)
they did it for purpose of having decent offroad performance, which it is, but for daily if you start from 2nd all the time it is better than having jerkiness of 1-2 almost immediately and then jerk-pull on shift from 2-3 because it drops rpms and loosens inertia, mind this is scenario of relaxed normal driving, in dynamic mode it is ok-ish as not so noticable on higher rpms.
hence they try to keep TQ open on 3d as much as possible and hold it on 3d as much as possible and it shows as that stupid feeling of "CVT" transmission engine revving, but not much happening) 
I've had the same scenario with 2012 Tiguan with 2.0TDI + 6sp DSG in Ukraine in 2012 , but back then it was lighter vehicle and it always started from 2nd gear in normal mode driving, helped to avoid at least first jerk)

mounts - hot pile of grabage.
too soft , to help compensate for diesel alike shakiness of the engine in Budack cycle mode. helps, but adds to jerk forward-back when gear shifting and traffic driving on-off throttle, hate it!
Insert did not fully fix it, but add a lot low freq vibration at stop light, while driving it is not detectable...
I'm planning on replacing them all, after 100k km on the car potentially in few years.

budack cycle... we would better live off without it, by the spec engine mandatory switches from budack to normal after 2.5-3k rpm and oh gosh it is noticable addition of power and pull.
I wish it was like that, but before those rpms) and this shift is noticable, not bad, but noticable, and exactly in the range where I would drive a car! for me gear shifts are somewhere around 3.2k - which means I just rolling off the throttle and car "wakes" up and give a bit of "extra" I did not asked for...makes up for very weird driving feeling. I want to drive it like v6 ) low revs but solid pull and relaxed feeling for me)
Tig should be either granny style or all the time on the throttle)

Passat was way way more linear, but when I wanted fun I had fun, and after updating small things here and there is was getting better and better until I sold it)
Tiguan is thing on it's own, not so luxury as Passat, and far from Touareg, but bigger trunk then Touareg with 2 kids it was selling point...
I almost regretting not pushing wifey for Atlas Cross (2.0l+ dsg?)
so here you have my opinion nobody asked for in the wrong thread)

I doubt VW will ever bother to fix all of the above, bit I dream about being able to reprogram transmission at least, as it was possible with Passat.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

AxelP said:


> and on the similar note, can someone point me at the proper address update procedure for the corporate vw as I'm not a first owner?
> My story here
> I'm in Canada
> 2018 Tiguan SEL-P almost everything you could wish for in the package) and a lot more activated as a result.
> ...



just sell it


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

dealpapa said:


> just sell it


Good joke =) but not happening any time soon. 
I would rather fix/adjust what I can, and pray that transmission last up to 200k. with proper maintenance. 
as well as almost all of the mentioned above is adjustable except budack and transmission coding, unfortunately. 

BTW in EU region they have 220hp + 7sp DSG goodness, which with st1 tune goes to 330hp + sub 5 sec 0-60. but it is another story I guess. 
st3+ properly built close to 600hp with sub 4s 0-60 and impressive 60-120 times. just FYI
That can make for a good family hauler )


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

AxelP said:


> Good joke =) but not happening any time soon.
> I would rather fix/adjust what I can, and pray that transmission last up to 200k. with proper maintenance.
> as well as almost all of the mentioned above is adjustable except budack and transmission coding, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I have a stage one on my 245PS - Goes like stink








Tiguan Allspace R


Yesterday I had a day out to Milton Keynes, courtesy of Awesome GTI and Racingline to take part in a Beta test for the EA888 Gen4 245PS engine on my Allspace. I found out about the Beta test through Awesome GTI's Youtube channel so reached out to Tabby who put me in touch with Ben, at...




www.tiguanforums.co.uk


----------

